# Ponies sold at auction in Wales



## darkbay19 (15 April 2016)

Just wondering if anyone knows of these ponies. They were sold at an auction in Wales on Friday 1st April it was a small auction with around 30-40 horses for sale. I think they were sold from a riding school based in Northamptonshire. 

Splash:
Splash is a piebald cob roughly around 13.1 very short backed. When he was sold he had a hogged mane. 

Puzzle:
Puzzle is a skewbald welshie. overweight at time of sales. Very thick and full mane. Puzzle stood at around 12.3 and was a little bum high. Also has a cracking jump!

I have pictures of the ponies however I can't figure how to post them, if anyone could tell me how to it would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## catembi (17 April 2016)

Photos - set up a photobucket account & upload your photos.  It then gives a choice of 4 links for each photo.  You want the 2nd one down.

On your post, type this: 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 immediately afterwards with no spaces.

It's an almighty faff but AFAIK it's the only way.

T x


----------

